# mensualisation



## MAMIE ISA (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour la mensualisation le calcul se fait en centième? Quand je divise mon nombre d'heures par ans en trouve 38h50 , faut il convertir en centième pour le calcul de mensualisation? je suis en année complète et les parents se séparent donc contrat sur deux temps
De plus si je divise 38h 5 par le nombres de jours par semaines(4) je tombe sur 9.62....;
je suis perdue !
Merci et bonne journée


----------



## booboo (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour , 

alors 38 h 50 , cela fait 38,83.
38,83 / 2 = 19.41 soit 19 h 25 .
Cela fait un peu compte d'apothicaire .... on peut aussi arrondir pour moins s’embêter dans les calculs mais ça c'est vous qui voyez.

Concernant la séparation des parents, attention à ce genre d'arrangement ; deux contrats pour le même enfant, si un des deux parents arrête le contrat, vous vous retrouvez  avec 1/2 salaire.
Le mieux est d'avoir un seul contrat , une seule paie. C'est aux  parents de s'arranger  entre eux pour le côté financier concernant leur enfant.
Même pour la CAF,  je pense qu'il n'y aura qu'une seule aide versée (en tout cas, l'ayant vécu lors de ma séparation, mon fils allait chez une ass mat, j'étais son employeur, j'avais l'aide de la CAF, et je voyais avec mon ex mari pour le partage du reste à charge).


----------



## isa19 (21 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 la séparation des PE ne vous concerne pas dans le paiement. 1 employeur = 1 salaire. A eux de se débrouiller dans le partage surtout qu'un seul touchera lapaje. Perso je leur dirait  le contrat a été établi avec 1 es 2 donc c'est lui votre SEUL employeur.


----------



## Griselda (21 Août 2022)

Un enfant = un contrat.
Le contrat pour n'importe quelle raison peut être fait avec 2 rythmes distincts.
Exemple toutes les semaines paires sont de 38 heures et demi soit 38.50h/semaine
alors que toutes les semaines impaires sont de 40 heures et quart soit 40.25h/semaine.
Si par contre par 38h50 tu entends 38heures et 50 minutes /semaine perso j'arrondis au quart d'heure chaque jour ce qui permet tranquillou de prévoir le temps des transmissions matin et soir car comme tu le sais notre CCN indique très clairement que le temps de travail se compte tant que l'enfant est prévu présent chez nous même en présence de son Parent car dès lors c'est bien ton assurance pro' qui le couvre, il est sous ta responsabilité. Mais du coup je n'ai pas de semaine à 38heures et 50 minutes.
Il sera très important de préciser clairement au contrat quelles semaines pour quel rythme s'il y a 2 rythmes, temps d'accueil ou horaires différents.

Par contre si toutes les semaines la seule chose qui change c'est que c'est ou le Père ou la Mère qui a la charge de l'enfant ça ce n'est pas ton problème. Toi tu continues de n'avoir qu'un seul des 2 Parents qui va te déclarer pour l'ensemble des heures à faire concernant les besoins de l'un ou de l'autre et ce pour plusieurs raisons:

- si tu acceptes de scinder le contrat globale en 2 sous prétexte qu'ils se separent, si l'un des 2 décide d'arrêter l'accueil durant "sa semaine" il sera libre de le faire sans se concerter avec l'autre Parent et tu te retrouveras avec un contrat seulement une semaine sur 2, impossible à completer avec une autre famille mais que tu ne pourras pas non plus obliger l'autre Parent à te licencier aussi pour avoir une place pleine à accorder à un autre enfant. Tu seras alors piégée avec ce demi contrat restant ou bien tu seras obligée de démissionner perdant la prime de rupture due et minimum 4 mois d'ARE.
- le Parent qui ne te déclarait pas déjà devra payer toutes les charges patronales et salariales de son contrat avec toi et n'aura pas droit à aucune CMG et ce même s'il est en garde alternée, c'est donc un mauvais calcul aussi pour eux. 
Mieux vaut qu'ils s'entendent entre eux, c'est quand même plus intelligent, s'entendre un minimum quand on part sur une garde alternée est quand même un meilleure gage de réussite.

Donc, quoi qu'il arrive c'est entre eux qu'ils devront alors faire les calculs pour savoir qui doit combien à l'autre, toi tu auras toujours un seul employeur qui te déclare et un seul versement globale.


----------



## MAMIE ISA (22 Août 2022)

Je trouve 38.50 parce que papa est sur 5 jours et maman 4 jours par semaines donc c'est une moyenne
merci pour ces réponses deja


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Non pas de moyenne.

Si le papa à besoin de 40h..et la maman de 30...il'faut faire la mensualisation en 2 temps !


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Alors c'est très simple le contrat, si tu es d'accord de n'être que sur 4 jours une semaine sur 2 (sachant qu'alors tu as peu de chance de trouver un contrat qui ne comblerait qu'un jour par semaine seulement une semaine sur 2) sera intitulé ainsi par exemple:

- toutes les semaines paires seront du lundi au vendredi, soit 5jrs/semaine, de telle heure à telle heure soit 45h/sem
- toutes les semaines impaires seront sur _les jours de semaines engagés qu'on précise,_ soit 4 jrs/semaine, de telle heure à telle heure soit 32 heures par semaine.

La mensu sera donc de:
45h/sem X 26 semaines/an : 12 mois = 97.5heures/mois 
+
32h/sem X 26 semaines/an : 12 mois = 69.33heures/mois
= 166.83 heures/mois X taux horaire = salaire total 

Ça c'est dans le cas où on est en AC et qu'on a pu établir que la semaine du Père est toujours la semaine Paire et vice versa (ou le contraire). Pourquoi? Parce que s'ils tiennent à ne pas engager ta dispo sur les 5 jours une semaine sur 2, tu dois pouvoir compléter ton salaire avec un autre contrat ou tout simplement disposer de ce temps non payé car non engagé pour tes RDV perso. Donc leur expliquer aussi que si à un moment ils veulent intervertir leur semaine et donc leur besoin envers toi ils seront obligés de te demander ton accord et faire un Avenant qui acte que c'est OK pour tout le monde. De prime abord on a tendance à dire que ce n'est pas important parce qu'on ne va pas completer et que néanmoins on a de toute façon d'autre contrats qui nous bloque à la maison les 5 jours/semaine mais par experience il est important de bien préciser tout ça, conformement à la loi, car si à un moment tu as justement tes autres contrats qui te libèrent et que tu souhaite prendre un RDV ou aller au cinéma tu ne pourras pas. C'est aussi important pour les jours fériés car alors un PE aura tôt fait d'en profiter pour prétendre que la semaine à changer de manière à ne pas te payer un jour ferié...


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Août 2022)

JAMAIS DE MOYENNE !!! nom d'une pipe en bois ...


----------



## MAMIE ISA (23 Août 2022)

merci beaucoup


----------

